# Old 60's motel



## lurch (Nov 10, 2008)

Bate’s Motel

An abandoned motel probably dating from the 60’s on the A40 near Trecastle. Drove past on the way to see a couple of other places which didn’t pan out, but couldn’t resist exploring this.

There are two blocks of 10 chalets, all of which remarkably are still dry, the felted roofs having escaped the vandalism suffered by the rest of the buildings. The frames are still largely intact, but all the cedar cladding is long gone as the locals presumably stripped the place of anything of value.

There is a large clubhouse which is complete but the roof on that has long since decayed allowing water to penetrate, and this leads to a small house. The place even had its own sewerage system curiously on the other side of a farm track behind the complex. 

It covers at least a couple of acres, but the only regular use is by the sheep, a small herd of which are wandering around

Suffice to say some joker couldn’t resist renaming the place more appropriately.


----------



## no1rich (Nov 10, 2008)

Cool explore, wonder what the history of the place is...


----------



## Seahorse (Nov 10, 2008)

REALLY Bates Motel? With a name like that, no wonder it closed. 

I hope you stayed well clear of those showers. Did you spot any little old ladies sitting at any of the windows? :arghh:


----------



## LittleMadam (Nov 10, 2008)

Love the pics!! That place looks really cool!!

Nice find! 

Tam x


----------



## Richard Davies (Nov 10, 2008)

The shell of the petrol pump (no pun intended!) looks interesting.

With leisure sites abandoned gaming machines seem as common as pianos in old hospitals.

The Crossroads Motel Graffiti made me laugh.


----------



## krela (Nov 10, 2008)

Richard Davies said:


> The shell of the petrol pump (no pun intended!) looks interesting.
> 
> With leisure sites abandoned gaming machines seem as common as pianos in old hospitals.
> 
> The Crossroads Motel Graffiti made me laugh.



crossroads, bates... a nightmare either way


----------



## Captain-Slow (Nov 10, 2008)

Nice report,

Myself and a fellow explorer went for a wander round here a few months ago. Portacabin with the fruit machines in is a tight squeze and I think someone is dossing in it with the mattresses at the far end.

The radio setup in the chalets made me chuckle

Its called Trecastle Motel & Service station according to the board blocking one of the windows in the lobby.


----------



## coopsleeds (Nov 11, 2008)

Nice find Lurch some great pics there mate


----------



## johno23 (Nov 11, 2008)

Great find and a bit different,wonder how long its been closedLooks very atmospheric and lonely,good pics


----------



## chelle (Nov 11, 2008)

*Lovely place to stay!*

I really like this set of pics...being from the plumbing fraternity,I love the old china tray and wc,does anyone still have a coloured bathroom suite these days?If so,ring me and I will give ya a good price to replace it!Anyway..thanx for sharing these.


----------



## Mr Sam (Nov 11, 2008)

check out the fireplace its like a portal to hell 



http://www.entrances2hell.co.uk/


----------



## MD (Nov 11, 2008)

Mr Sam said:


> check out the fireplace its like a portal to hell
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.entrances2hell.co.uk/




how did you find a site like that??


----------



## Mr Sam (Nov 11, 2008)

Oxygen Thief said:


> rookinella said:
> 
> 
> > Portals to hell
> ...




on my thread of whats this......which turned out to be a vent shaft to the standedge tunnel


----------



## RichardB (Nov 11, 2008)

chelle said:


> I really like this set of pics...being from the plumbing fraternity,I love the old china tray and wc,does anyone still have a coloured bathroom suite these days?If so,ring me and I will give ya a good price to replace it!Anyway..thanx for sharing these.



Our last house had one, it was a light brown colour that just looked grubby. I thought coloured suites looked rubbish in the 1980s when everybody was fitting them and I think it now that everybody's seen the light. I expect to be similarly vindicated on those scalloped ones you seem to get now.

Nice explore, I have a soft spot for 1960s/70s grimness because it reminds me of the kinds of places we used to go when I was a child.


----------



## crickleymal (Nov 11, 2008)

That fireplace is a real period piece. I quite like it in a strange sort of way.


----------



## skittles (Nov 11, 2008)

very interesting


----------



## slb97 (Nov 14, 2008)

Excellent pictures! Reminds me of a very old nightclub near Hindhead which is almost completely burnt out and very unsafe, I always look when I drive past or should I stay sit still in traffic due to the massive roadworks project!


----------



## Morrisey (Nov 14, 2008)

You say this place is closed? This is the kinda place my employer would try to book me a room!


----------

